# New horse I picked up today!



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

First thing that jumps out to me is how long his back is, especially in relation to his legs. 

His shoulder appears to be fairly upright. He looks like he needs his feet done and his pasterns are overly-sloped because of it. I do like the length of his pasterns, though. His hocks are nice and low. He's got good bone on him. Something about his butt (the length of it, not the shape) bothers me, but I can't quite put my finger on it...actually, it's his whole hip/butt area. It looks like it belongs on a different horse entirely.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Honestly, I don't see any horrific things wrong with him, he looks like a good sturdy mount


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would suggest you consult your vet with the questions about power pac


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he looks very QH'y. he'll be a great trail mount. I love that he's wearing "mascara".


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah. He's gray and white and I was told paint but its anyone's guess! He's a good boy, settling in well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations on your new horse. Very exciting! He's a cutie for sure.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats! love his big butt and his eye liner


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I would just worm him and then do all in three months. Ask your vet. Horses/animals will always have worm/parasites it's just a matter of keeping them under control to keep them healthy.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Love the big butt! After a few months of work you'll have some nice cut lines on it!!! I'm partial to big butts.....I was even born with one!!! :lol:


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

I would say that due to his age and lack of riding is why he's "fallen" away. Also being grey in colour be careful that you keep him rugged as grey horses get cancer very easy. I think once he's toned back up his rump will firm up which will result in it looking not so out of place as draftyairesmum has suggested, but that's just my guess 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

He was ridden quite regularly though. Maybe not at an actual working pace but he was taken on alot of trail rides and was ridden alot by the guy who leased him. 

Here's a semi better (not really) picture from today. 









It's hard to see his sunken back just in the picture alone but Im feeding him a quart of his old grain, bran mash, and probios being he recently coliced. Also, my friends gray has melinomas so she felt around and didnt see any signs of it but he will have a uv fly sheet on in the summer with baby sunscreen and a fly mask 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations! I love his eye's!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

He has a lovely head. I would question his age though - he looks a lot older to me. Melanomas almost always occur in grey horses - most of them are not a problem - they're not usually dangerous as they are for us. They just end up getting covered in lumps - check under the dock - that's where they usually start.


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

We found this product called gumnuts which seems to stop the growth of any cancer they get don't no if it'll work for others but it did for us
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Nope already checked unde true tail and didnt see any. Yes he definitely looks old in these pictures. Maybe with weight he won't look like such am old man. In the summer pics he doesn't look quite as old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Cowgirls I would get a vet to check his teeth - I had my little horse Persil for years before discovering that he was much much older than I had thought(felt real stupid about that!) 
He started to really drop topline in the winter - we had blood tests done; everything you can think of all coming back normal - very frustrating. The thing was that as soon as spring came he would bounce back and look superb again. (Also he has always been very lively and active even when he looked so awful)

Then I had a vet/horse dentist come out and this time he actually knocked the Persil out in order to do a thorough job and he asked me how old I thought Persil was. " around 15" I said. The vet looked at me and ALMOST rolled his eyes - he said "this horse is on his mid twenties".
You could have knocked me down with a feather.
Anyway, this has really helped me as now I know to be proactive before winter even starts and stuff high protein feed into him (as our grass lacks it in autumn/winter).


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Are you talking about the Panacur PowerPac? I used them on all my horses and noticed a significant improvement even in the horses that were not neglected


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, the dentist is coming out next week so I will see what she says. He won't let you open his mouth but to me they didn't look like a horse that is older.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Yes, the dentist is coming out next week so I will see what she says. He won't let you open his mouth but to me they didn't look like a horse that is older.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi Cowgirls, Persil's teeth did not look like an older horses teeth either - they were very good in fact, and that's one of the reasons that myself and none of the other vets who had seen him never picked up on his age.:shock:
Good luck with your boy, he looks like a gentle soul.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

In these pics you can see his back and neck. He did spook today when I was leading him back to his field. It was dark though so don't blame him. He also didnt want to go into the barn and refused and put the brakes on. With some coaxing he walked in but he's the type of horse that just plants his feet and says 'nuh uh, I ain't doing that!' Oh, and he also doesn't like to be caught. Lovely....
I'm thinking about doing the power pac though. Am planning on order it this weekend and maybe ill hopefully be able to ride him this weekend. 
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

